# Matisse at Seattle show



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WAHOOO! I was waiting for your post! Good job Matisse you little handsome bugger!!!! Sorry you had to deal with 'politics' though!!!!! Throws a sour note for sure! Sad........


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, way to go Matisse! What a shame politics prevented you from winning even more.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, I'm about to say, "screw it" and go sign up for agility.

But I am glad for those two wins. I don't think he even knew these judges. One judge said Matisse didn't look or act like a puppy out there in the ring. They ought to see him at home. LOL!

Well, thanks you guys. Lots of people there that I knew, so it was pretty fun anyhow.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

That's just fabulous! Way to go Mattise.


?Suddenly?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations! What a fun little dog he is!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry fingers on wrong keys lol.


?Suddenly?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you! I can see Matisse being one of thoseamazing dogs that are champions in conformation, agility, obedience and everything else they do!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!! Pictures?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations* on those impressive BOB wins! :cheers2:I'm sorry the "human factor" reared its ugly head and Matisse didn't get to strut his stuff in the group ring. _(Rats!)_ You know what a winner you have there in that showy little toy. Matisse's success at such a young age is_ really_ impressive! You have many more winning years ahead, in and out of the show ring.:whoo:


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congratulations! But darn! We showed there on Saturday and totally forgot you may be there. Saturday we had to get there super early so we could unload and park before they shut down the roads to our parking garage for the Sounders game and we didn't show till one. It was a very stressful day for us. Right as I went to start banding Aria for her spray up I felt a "pop" as the zipper on my dress broke!!!!!! It took about half an hr of scrambling and thankfully the rescue of a show friend! To pin me together enough to hide under my jacket..lol but that meant in was under extreme stress and rushed my spray up that I couldnt get to stand up, and made it ringside with 3 min to spare, which I used to attempt to fix the spray up disaster. When I heard my number called, I realized I never watched the ring and had no idea where people where lining up, and thankfully ended up with a lucky guess. We managed to win our class which I entered AOH for this round because it was my first show without my mentor there to keep me afloat..lol overall we had fun and now we have a good story to laugh about for years to come..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats, Matisse!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you everybody. I didn't take any pictures this time. I'm always told to stay well back so he doesn't see me. And I'm kind of short and so I asked my niece to take some and some videos. Her husband is a fantastically good professional photographer but he wasn't there. And she doesn't share his talent. The videos show equal time of the ceiling, the floor, the fences. I don't know what the heck she was doing. But I'll post a couple that came out all right.

Hunny, Darn! I missed you again. I watched the standards but was a little distracted and didn't pay enough attention. My daughter arrived late as she got in an accident on the way. She wasn't hurt but her nice car is. 

That is some story about your zipper! I can imagine your panic. What a time to have something like that happen. Glad it got remedied just in the nick of time. I, conversely discovered to my extreme delight that my blazer AND my pants do actually have pockets, not just fake pockets. Someone pointed this out when I was whining about not having pockets and I took my seam ripper I use to break rubber bands and opened up my pockets that were sewn closed. lol.

Well, I just now sent a couple pictures from my phone which my niece used to my email and they don't seem to be arriving. Hmmm? I'll wait. Maybe it's a delayed reaction. But they pretty much look like all the other pictures from others I've posted. lol.

Thanks for the nice replies. I'm really itching to get into agility. We watched a little bit of that. And I really think he'd be good at it. I don't know about me but he'd be zipping around fast and furious, I think with some proper training. Outside in the yard, he sure is athletic looking...strong, coordinated and speedy Gonzales.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

These are so blurry. And there's a quick video on the bottom. Hope it shows up. He's got little roller skates on. lol.





https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=UrGQtSGfjx4&feature=vm


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad to hear that your daughter is ok. Scary! Matisse looks so cute, those little legs going so quickly.


----------

